# ShadSlinger's Secret



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I thought I would spill the beans on ShadSlinger's reason for success. 

He fishes a LOT and knows what he is doing.
I saw his truck at BB earlier, and it was duck hunting weather, not fishing weather.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I thought I would spill the beans on ShadSlinger's reason for success.
> 
> He fishes a LOT and knows what he is doing.
> I saw his truck at BB earlier, and it was duck hunting weather, not fishing weather.


It's almost always fishing weather to him.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes it is almost always Fishing time, however the catching was slow today.
Three blues I kept and cleaned and gave away to BBJim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Yes it is almost always Fishing time, however the catching was slow today.
> Three blues I kept and cleaned and gave away to BBJim.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a tough one for sure. Good job.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

He is one tough guy and knows his stuff when it comes to fishing. Go get em Loy!


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was expecting a report today!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Heck he will fish in any weather. Even if he has to put sand on a frozen ramp for traction.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*ss secret!!*

It is not really a secret! He is just one really GOOD man!! Works hard at his job and loves life! Hang in there Loy, you are a credit to all of us!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

He is a prince. Since I was struck down he has kept the Filipino and I in PCB's. 
We certainly appreciate all he does for our board and his extended family.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My report today it was nice and toasty inside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

LOL! Well it was colder today than yesterday, but yesterday was much nastier!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The three blue cats I cleaned yesterday were traded for two excellent pecan pies BBJim made. I took delivery today.
Thatâ€™s a good trade!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

You know Loyâ€™s slogan â€œ you never know unless you goâ€!! So true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Bluecat filets for some pecan pie, I'd like to get in on some of that action! You are definatly a master at everything you do Loy.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Since I've never fished in sleet and snow, although pretty much everything else, I tried to get Loy to go today. He told me even he had the occasional lick of sense. LOL


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

You wonâ€™t meet a nicer man than the one in the Mighty Redfin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Andy. Where you been?
Getting in some fishing i hope.

I once again used a little common sense today. It could be Iâ€™m getting a little long in the tooth for these kind of days.
BBJim and I were scheduled to go, but dang it was nasty outside. So we called it off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassin (Dec 12, 2018)

Your response made me laugh out loud. A great way to end the day. Take care.


----------

